# burning a mix of dust with pellets?



## gotbags-10 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a amnps and was wondering if anyone had mixed both dust and pellets and put in theirs at the same time? Getting to the bottom of my pellet bag so half of it is dust.


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't see why it wouldn't work.  The AMNPS was designed to burn both pellets AND dust, so it should work like a charm.

If you try it, let us know how it worked out for ya.

-Salt


----------



## alelover (Jan 11, 2012)

Someone else on here tried that and if I remember correctly it didn't work so good. Not enough air could get to the pellets to keep them burning good.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2012)

I think you are right Scott - the issue if I remember correctly was that the pellets burn hotter and they end up burning up the dust real fast so you don't get TBS but a white acrid smoke - I will shoot Todd a note


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2012)

I remember that thread too. It sure sounds like a good idea, but I don't think it works.


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, so much for my thinking!  LOL.... glad this has been discussed and tried.  Good to know that using both isn't that great of an idea.  That's why I love this forum!

I guess one could just save all the dust from the empty bags of pellets and then just run the pure left over dust in the AMNPS?

-Salt


----------



## gotbags-10 (Jan 11, 2012)

for the heck of it i may just mix a little together and fill like the first couple of inches of the amnps and see what happens.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 11, 2012)

I mix them.

I modded my MES a good bit and it just wont burn pellets.

I use it for low temp...bacon and sausage.

I put a small amount of pellets,corn cob pieces and dust in the pellet burner and have no problems.

When the pellets are gone I won't be getting more..just mix the corn cob and dust.

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 11, 2012)

Mixing pellets and sawdust does not work very well

Layer the bottom 2/3rds of the row with pellets and the top 1/3 of the row with the sawdust

Should work like a charm!

Todd


----------

